# How do I disable the alarm?



## Lebowskii (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm tired of the alarm going off when I start the car so I'd like to disable it. Can I simply remove a fuse? If so which one? The fusecard in the fuse box has a lot of little pictures but I don't know which one-if any-covers the alarm. If there isn't a fuse is there some other way to disable it?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How do I disable the alarm? (Lebowskii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lebowskii* »_I'm tired of the alarm going off when I start the car...

Like when you open the door?
Or when you put the key in and start it?
- Erik


----------



## Lebowskii (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: How do I disable the alarm? (bluefox280)*

It happens when I start it. I removed the fuse for the horn but I would rather disable the alarm and still be able to use the horn if I need it....


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How do I disable the alarm? (Lebowskii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lebowskii* »_It happens when I start it.

What does a full auto-scan from a VAG-COM scan say?
Usually the alarm so engage the moment the door opens; not when you start the car.
- Erik


----------



## Lebowskii (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: How do I disable the alarm? (bluefox280)*

It happens when I open the door too. I don't know what the scan says because I don't have any way to scan it. Is there a fuse I can remove? Also, where can I find something that shows me what all the symbols on the fusecard stand for?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

You may have a dead microswtich (door sensor). A.k.a. the car thinks the door is shut when its not, so the alarm won't disarm. I had it happen to me. Common problem.
One way to know for sure is check the lights on your doors. Do they come on when you open the door? If not, then the microswitch is toast.


----------



## Lebowskii (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (Rockerchick)*

The inside lights come on when I open either door. I'm still looking for a chart that shows what all the symbols on the fusecard stand for. Any suggestions?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How do I disable the alarm? (bluefox280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lebowskii* »_I'm still looking for a chart that shows what all the symbols on the fusecard stand for. Any suggestions?

* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=951306

_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_What does a full auto-scan from a VAG-COM scan say?

Still waiting on a response for this...
Because if there's something wrong, there will be a fault in central electronics.
- Erik


----------



## Lebowskii (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: How do I disable the alarm? (bluefox280)*

Thanks for the list of what each fuse goes to. I guess there isn't one specifically for the alarm. As for the scan, like I said earlier, I don't know what that is or how to do it. The alarm hasn't gone off for the last couple of days so I'm hoping the problem fixed itself....


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How do I disable the alarm? (Lebowskii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lebowskii* »_As for the scan, like I said earlier, I don't know what that is or how to do it.

Ask in your local regional forum for a VAG-COM scan.
We can't do much more without you posting auto-scan results.
- Erik


----------

